# [Lesertest] Microsoft Sidewinder X8 von ModdingfreaX



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_Wir schreiben Mittwoch den 01.04.2009, 21. Jahrhundert, Standort Bonn/Bornheim._
_Auf geheimer Mission wankt ein in unauffälligem Gelb gekleideter Mann in eine scheinbar typische Reihenhauseinfahrt. Vorsichtig schaut er sich um und bewegt seinen Finger zu einem mysteriösen Knopf neben der Haustür._
_Was nun geschieht kann sich die Polizei nur schwer erklären:_
_Scheinbar regt sich im Haus etwas. Ein Junge, etwa 17 Jahre alt, öffnet hysterisch die Tür und brüllt dem verdutzt dreinblickenden Mann in gelb "ENDLICH!" ins Gesicht. Er unterschreibt hastig, reißt das Paket an sich und springt voller Freude mit einem lauten juchzen in die Luft. Dann knallt er die Tür zu._​ 
So, oder so ähnlich, hat sich mein Morgen heute abgespielt.
Der Inhalt des Pakets: Das neue Flagschiff unter den Mäusen *Sidewinder X8* der jeher sehr bekannten Firma *Microsoft*.
Bestückt mit bisher noch unbekannten Techniken und Möglichkeiten wie z.B. der neuen "BlueTrack"-Technologie sowie der Auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen kabelgebunden und kabellos, will sie das Herz moderner Gamer, wie mich, erobern. Wird ihr das auch gelingen? Mein Test wird es klären!​ 
Was wird euch erwarten? Freut euch auf 8 geballte Posts mit...​ 
1. Einleitung und Inhaltsverzeichnis
2. Verpackung, Aufbau und Design
3. Technik
4. Ergonomie
5. Software und Spieletauglichkeit
6. "Die große Umfrage"
7. Maus Battle
8. Fazit​


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Verpackung:*
Die Sidewinder X8 kommt Microsoft typisch in einer roten Verpackung daher, welche im groben aus einer Art "Rahmen" mit sichtbarem Fenster besteht.
Direkt auf der Front wird das Testergebnis "gut" der Computer Bild Spiele in Form von einem Sticker angepriesen. Wer darauf vertraut ist fraglich! 
Dreht man das ganze wird ein Blick auf die Anzeige "USB Only | Nur USB" frei.

Am Rand des "Rahmens" finden wir

1. Die Systemanforderungen

_- Windows Vista oder Windows XP
- 100 MB freier Speicherplatz
- CD Rom
- USB Anschluss
- 1 AA NiMH Batterie enthalten
- "Sie müssen den während der Softwareinstallation angezeigten Bestimmungen des Lizenzvertrags zustimmen, um die in diesem Produkt enthaltene Software nutzen zu können"
- Auf 3 Jahre begrenzte Hardwaregarantie_

2. Die technischen Features

_Auflösung: 250 bis 4000 dpi BlueTrack Technologie
Bildverarbeitung: 13.000 Bilder/Sekunde
Max. Beschleunigung: 75 G
Max Geschwindigkeit: 3,05 Meter/Sekunde
Kabelloses Spielen: Bis zu 30 Stunden
_
Öffnen wir die wirklich knifflig zu öffnende Verpackung mit einem kräftigen Zug inklusive Riss in der Pappe wird der gesamte *Lieferumfang* frei:

_- Sidewinder X8 Maus
- Ladestation (inklusive 2 paar neuer Mausgleiter in weiß und grau (die bereits angebrachten sind schwarz))
- Bebilderter Quick Guide
- Microsoft Product Guide
- Guide zur Entsorgung von Akkus und Elektro- und Elektronikaltgeräten
- Installation CD mit Microsoft Intellipoint 6.3 für Windows und Mac_

Neben dem Produktnamen wird vorne ebenfalls die maximale DPI Zahl von 4000, die Play-and-Charge-Funktion sowie die Genauigkeit bishin zu 13.000 Bildern pro Sekunde genannt.              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kommen wir anschließend zum Hauppthema dieses Tests: Der Maus an sich 
* _
_Die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 kommt in einem zukunftsweisenden Design daher.
In schlichtem schwarz, grau und silber gehalten, überzeugt sie vorallem durch einige, einem Sportauto ähnelnden Gimmicks. Dazu gehört zum einen der auffällige am Heck angebrachte, silberne "Spoiler" zum anderen die sportlich geschnittene Front der Maus. Zwar für absolut nichts nütze, dennoch Augenschmaus.
Die Oberseite der Maus besteht mittig aus einem in hochglanz schwarzem Lack getauchten Plastikstreifen, der das Mausrad aus Metall, die drei DPI-Tasten sowie die Intellipoint-Sofort-Taste beinhaltet. Die drei DPI-Tasten leuchten jeweils beim aufrufen in rot auf.
An der linken Seite der Maus befindet sich oberhalb ein dreieckiges OLED Display, welches neben der Auflösung beim Drücken der DPI-Tasten noch den Akkustatus und die Makrofunktion anzeigt.
Unterhalb des Displays sind zwei silberfarbene Makrotasten sowie die Makrobelegungstaste angebracht.
Die Unterseite ist in klassischem silber lackiert und enthält wechselbare Mausskates sowie eine schwarze Klappe, welche leicht zu öffnen ist, unter der sich zwei Microsoft Sticker, ein BlueTrack-Logo und der Akku befinden.

Entgegen vielen Fotos die derzeit zur Sidewinder X8 z.B. bei Google zu finden sind, ist 1. die obere Schale der Maus nicht dunkelrot sondern grau, 2. besitzt die X8 keine blaue Beleuchtung am "Heckspoiler" und 3. ist nicht das gesamte Display rot beleuchtet sondern lediglich ein Teil davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das besondere an dieser Maus sind vorallem die vielen schönen Lichteffekte über die sie verfügt.
Zum einen erstrahlt das Display, die DPI Tasten sowie eine Art "Lichtschlitz" am Heck der Maus in rot, sobald man die DPI Tasten berührt oder das Kabel anschließt.
Drückt man die Makrobelegungstaste wird diese ebenfalls rot beleuchtet.
Im Falle, dass der Akku fast leer ist, pulsiert zudem der "Lichtschlitz".

In Punkto Verarbeitung kann die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 leider nicht punkten. Erstens sind die Kanten am Spoiler hinten an der Maus deutlich zu scharf geschnitten und zweitens verfügt die Maus über keinerlei Gummierung. Dadurch wirkt sie sehr "plastisch", teilweise sogar billig.
Das metallene Mausrad ist zwar schön anzuschauen, klappert und klingelt teilweise sogar.

Alles in allem überzeugt die Maus deswegen vorerst nur rein optisch.

*Bilder sprechen bekanntlich Bände**:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zur besseren Veranschaulichung der Maus, hier ein Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF15uJW0qQI


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mit der neuen Blue Track Technologie will Microsoft optischen und Lasermäusen den Kampf ansagen. Sie verspricht eine höhere Präzision auf praktisch jedem Untergrund.
Optisch unterscheidet sie sich lediglich durch eine blaue, anstatt roter LED.
Ich testete dies auf meinem eigentlich geliebten Roccat Taito Mauspad, welches eigentlich für hochauflösende Mäuse gemacht ist.
Egal auf welcher DPI Höhe ich die Maus einstelle, immer kann von einer mangelhaften Präzision gesprochen werden:
Auf einem vertikalen Mausverlauf springt die Maus hin und her. Das erreichen z.B. eines kleinen Buttons wird zur kniffligen Präzisionsarbeit.
Auf einer horizontalen Verlaufsspur ist dieses Problem jedoch nicht vorzufinden.
Klar deutlich wird dies durch einen kleinen Versuch mit Paint:
Wir versuchen aus freier Hand eine horizontale und eine vertikale Linie zu zeichnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir deutlich, dass im Bereich der roten Markierung viele kleine "Zacken" zu sehen sind. Leider nicht deutlich wird das springen in die Linienverlaufsrichtung. Eine Linie mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zu zeichnen wird hierdurch unmöglich.

Auf einem neutralen Untergrund, in diesem Fall ein handelsüblicher Schreibtisch aus Buchenholz, ist dieses Phänomen zwar nicht allzu stark wie auf dem Roccat Taito, dennoch aber deutlich zu spüren.

Im Gesamt verleihe ich der neuen Blue Track Technologie deswegen eine klare  mangelhaft (5). 
Hier folgt man lieber dem Spruch "Never Change a winning Team" und favorisiert eine ausgereifte Laser Maus.
*

Mit oder ohne Kabel - wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual

*Einer der möglichen Hauptgründe, warum Spieler zur Microsoft Sidewinder X8 greifen würden ist, dass sie sowohl kabellos als auch kabelgebunden sein kann.
Wie das gehen soll?
Microsoft hat sich da etwas ganz kluges einfallen lassen:
Neben der Maus liegt der Verpackung ebenfalls eine runde schwarze Station bei. Diese dient sowohl als Kabeltrommel, als auch als Empfänger. Rollt man das Kabel an der Station ab, kann man es ganz einfach dank integrierter Magnetfunktion an der Maus "anklippen".
Besonders auffällig ist hierbei die enorme dünne des Mauskabels, welches ab der Station auf eine Gesamtlänge von rund einem Meter aufgerollt werden kann. In der Gesamtlänge misst dieses also rund 3 Meter.
Lässt man das Kabel weg und nutzt die Maus wireless, kann man sich sogar bis zu 10 Meter von der Station entfernen.
Zwischen kabelgebunden oder kabellos besteht kein wahrzunehmender Leistungsunterschied.

*Akku

*Der Akku der Sidewinder X8 Maus besteht lediglich aus einer, im Lieferungumfang bereits enthaltenen, 
2100 mA AA-NiMH Batterie. Diese ist im gewöhnlichen Handel kostengünstig zu ersteigern, sofern die mitgelieferte Batterie mal den Geist aufgibt.So kann man auf einen teuren Ersatz-Spezialakku (wie bei vielen anderen Mäusen) verzichten. 
Der mitgelieferte Akku hält bis zu 30 Stunden in Betrieb (bei abschalten des PC's oder längerem Ruhezustand schaltet sich die Maus automatisch in einen Standby Modus sofern man sie nicht ausschaltet), jedoch kann man mittlerweile diverse 2100 mA AA-NiMH Akkus nachkaufen, die diese Zeit wesentlich überschreiten.

*Schnellzugriff auf Intellipoint
*
Per mittig an der Maus angebrachter, silberner und mit Sidewinder Logo verzierter Taste kann man komfortabel mit nur einem Tastendruck die Microsoft Intellipoint Software zur Mauseinstellung erreichen.

*4-Wege Scrollrad*

Das metallene Scrollrad der Sidewinder X8 verfügt nicht nur über einen vertikalen Scrollweg, sondern ebenfalls über einen Horizontalen. Die jeweilige Scrollgeschwindigkeit kann per Intellipoint beliebig verändert werden. Dies funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne jegliche Mängel.

*Fliegende Maus

*Viele Gamer heben im Gefecht gerne mal ihre Maus bei schnellen Bewegungen unbemerkt an und ärgern sich im Normalfall darüber, dass ihre Maus dieser Bewegung dann nicht folgt. Hier hat Microsoft ausgesorgt und der Maus bei einem Abstand zum Untergrund auf bis zu 5mm optimale Untergrundabtastung spendiert. 

*Austauschbare Mausgleiter

*Neben den bereits angebrachten, schwarzen Mausgleitern liegen der X8 noch 2 in grau und weiß getauchte Paare Mausgleiter bei, die simpel per Clip ausgetauscht werden können.


​


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* In Punkto Ergonomie kann die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 leider nur teilweise überzeugen.

_*Defizite:*_

1. Sie besitzt keinerlei Gummierung und bei schwitzigen Händen wird sie zur reinen Rutschpartie.

2. Die Makro-Taste vorne links ist mit aufgelegter Hand nicht zu erreichen. Hierzu muss man entweder die Hand ablegen, oder sogar die linke Hand benutzen, was wiederum beim InGame Makro belegen teure Zeit kostet.

3. Wie sich bereits in der Umfrage herausgestellt hat, gefällt vielen das metallene Mausrad nicht. Dieses ist nämlich recht locker angebracht und stört mit klappernden Geräuschen beim scrollen.

4. Da die Maus sehr scharfe Kanten besitzt, kann es zu etwaigen Schnittverletzungen kommen, insofern sich der Besitzer etwas tollpatschig anstellt.

5. Das größte und wichtigste Manko ist das Gewicht. Abgesehen davon, dass sie etwas zu schwer ist, besitzt sie keinerlei Gewichtwechselfunktion wie z.B. ihr Vorgänger noch besaß.
Ein klarer Punkteabzug!

_*Die positiven Aspekte sollte man dagegen allerdings auch nicht außer Acht lassen:*_

1. Da sie optional kabellos oder kabelgebunden sein kann erlangt der Nutzer eine hohe Freiheit.

2. Trotz der nicht vorhandenen Gummierung liegt sie sehr anschmiegsam und gemütlich in der Hand, solange man nicht zu schwitzen anfängt. 

3. Die silbernen Makro Tasten an der linken Mausseite sind sehr gut zu erreichen. Da können sich viele andere Mäuse eine Scheibe abschneiden.

4. Der Tastenanschlag aller Tasten ist perfekt abgestimmt. So kommt es nie zu einer unfreiwilligen DPI Umschaltung o.ä.


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mauseinstellungen werden wie gewohnt mit der Microsoft Intellipoint Software vorgenommen.
Diese kann entweder über die Mauseinstellungen in der Systemsteuerung oder per Knopfdruck an der Oberseite der Maus geöffnet werden.
Neben den von Windows bereits bekannten Einstellungen ergänzt Intellipoint die Standard Mauseinstellungen mit einer individuellen Tastenbelegung aller gängigen Microsoft Mäuse, sowie im Falle der X8  mit einer Auflösungsbelegung der DPI Tasten an der Oberseite der Maus.
Die gesamte Software bietet nicht viel "schnick-schnack" und kein großes Design, funktioniert aber einwandfrei und ist einfach zu bedienen. Zudem fügt es sich in die Windows Betriebsoberfläche perfekt ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch den "springenden" Blue Track Sensor ist die Maus leider nur in Spielen wirklich nutzbar, in denen man normalerweise mit hoher DPI spielt. Im anderen Falle, wie zum Beispiel beim nutzen eines Scharfschützengwehrs, wird spielen zur reinen Tortur und Zitterpartie.
Deswegen ist diese Maus leider nur _eingeschränkt spieletauglich_!


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Um die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 in der Allgemeinheit zu testen entwarf ich kurzerhands einen kleinen Fragebogen. Dieser wurde rund 20 weiblichen sowie männlichen Gymnasialschülern einer Stufe 11 mitsamt der X8 vorgelegt und ausgefüllt.
Der Fragebogen lautete wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassend zu sagen ist, dass in punkto Design der Großteil aller männlichen Befragten voll und ganz überzeugt war. Die weibliche Gruppe dagegen war vom Gegenteil überzeugt: Die Maus wurde als "optisch nicht ansprechend" oder "prollig" bezeichnet.
Auch im Thema Ergonomie war man sich geteilter Meinung:
Wo die einen die X8 als äußerst komfortabel ansahen, klagten die anderen besonders über die "_kantige_" und "_extrem plastisch wirkende_" Art der Maus. Vielen Testprobanden war dabei die _rechte Kante zur Auflage des kleinen Fingers, die teilweise schlecht zu erreichenden Knöpfe sowie die klapprige Bauweise des Mausrades_ ein Dorn im Auge.
Die meisten Befragten zweifelten zudem an einem Kauf der Maus, da das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis in ihren Augen nicht passend war.


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*Maus Battle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 ist eine Maus mit Stärken und Schwächen, mit Höhen und Tiefen. Sie ist jedem Spieler zu empfehlen der keinen Wert auf extreme Präzision legt, dennoch aber eine frei bewegliche Hand beansprucht. Durch das außergewöhnlich futuristische Design mit vielen großartigen Leuchteffekten ist sie ein jedem männlichen Gamer eine wahre Augenweide und kann auch ergonomisch punkten. Zudem ist auch der Software-Unerfahrene Besitzer mit dieser Maus in keinem Fall überfordert.
Durch die fehlende Gummierung und den unpräzisen Sensor sowie scharfe Kanten und wackeliges Mausrad, das zur schlechten Verarbeitung der Maus beiträgt, ist auch diese neuartige Gamer Maus in keinem Fall perfekt.

 _*Pro:

 - Design
- optionale Kabelnutzung
- langlebiger Akku
- hohe DPI
- teilweise gut gelegte Makro-Tasten
- einfach und übersichtliche Software
-* * ergonomisch

* *Kontra:

- unpräziser BlueTrack Sensor
- keine Gummierung
- schlechte Verarbeitung
-* _ _* teilweise schlecht zu erreichende Tasten*_


 
* 
*


----------



## emmaspapa (1. April 2009)

Na dann haumal rein. Bei mir geht es morgen weiter ......


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. April 2009)

Der Test liest sich schon mal knuffig.



> Öffnen wir die wirklich knifflig zu öffnende Verpackung


 Doppelt gemopselt? Ansonsten  für die zukünftigen Zeilen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. April 2009)

+ Bilder
+ Video
+ teilw. Technik
+ Umfrage
+ Software


----------



## xTc (10. April 2009)

Sehr cooler Test. Gefällt mir echt gut, auch wenn die Maus jetzt nicht so mein Fall ist.

Die Knöpfe an den Seiten wirken irgendwie komisch.  Schaut leicht billig aus. Auch der "Diffusor" ist etwas übertrieben. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir, was du hier so erarbeitest. 


Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2009)

Abteilung Technik fertig gestellt!


----------



## theLamer (13. April 2009)

Kann es sein, dass die Bilder zu breit sind? Max 900p, deine sind 918 Pixel?
Ansonsten siehts schonmal gut aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2009)

Ja, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2009)

*moved to Eingabegeräte, wo es hingehört*


----------



## Bullveyr (16. April 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> *Fliegende Maus
> 
> *Viele Gamer heben im Gefecht gerne mal ihre Maus bei schnellen Bewegungen unbemerkt an und ärgern sich im Normalfall darüber, dass ihre Maus dieser Bewegung dann nicht folgt. Hier hat Microsoft ausgesorgt und der Maus bei einem Abstand zum Untergrund auf bis zu 5mm optimale Untergrundabtastung spendiert.


ne LOD von 5mm werden viele Low-Senser nicht unbedingt als positiv ansehen 

ansonsten sehr gut auf die techn. Probs eingegangen


----------



## reis (17. April 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/gfdgdfgp677.jpg

Hier meine gezogenen Striche....
Razer Mantis Speed
Windows 6/11
Entsprechenede DPI bitte dem Bild entnehmen....


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. April 2009)

@ Test:

Tut mir Leid, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht fertig bin. War von Montag bis heute im Krankenhaus Praktikum machen ( 5:15 aufstehen und um halb 9 nach Hause kommen ), deswegen blieb da leider nicht mehr wirklich Zeit.
Werde den Test dieses WE noch zu Ende stellen. Freut euch! 



reis schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/gfdgdfgp677.jpg
> 
> Hier meine gezogenen Striche....
> Razer Mantis Speed
> ...



Springt deine Maus auch in Richtung des Linienlaufs?


----------



## reis (18. April 2009)

Nein also bei mir ist sie superpräzise  mir fällt da nix auf, wie du diesem Bild entnehmen kannst.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

Fertig!


----------



## reis (20. April 2009)

Kannst du mir sagen, welche Knöpfe schwer zu erreichen sind?
Und laut meine Screenshot stimmt dann bei deiner Maus oder bei dem Mauspad was nicht, 
denn ich ziehe gerade normal Striche!
Stellungnahme


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

reis schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, welche Knöpfe schwer zu erreichen sind?





> 2. Die Makro-Taste vorne links ist mit aufgelegter Hand nicht zu erreichen. Hierzu muss man entweder die Hand ablegen, oder sogar die linke Hand benutzen, was wiederum beim InGame Makro belegen teure Zeit kostet.





			
				reis schrieb:
			
		

> Und laut meinem Screenshot stimmt dann bei deiner Maus oder bei dem Mauspad was nicht,
> denn ich ziehe gerade normal Striche!
> Stellungnahme



Habe die Maus auch in Verbindung unterschiedlicher Unterlagen getestet. Leider immer das selbe Problem mit dem Sensor. Ich habe die Maus so bekommen und habe deswegen meine Erfahrungen damit in meinem Test niedergelegt.


----------



## reis (20. April 2009)

Wozu verwendet man den Makro Knopf? Während dem Spielen? Ich würde ihn für bevorstehende benutzen...aber direkt würd ich sagen ist er eh sinnlos...

BlueTrack gleich so schlecht reden ist auch nicht der rechte Weg  aber wenns bei dir so war


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

Durch den Knopf kann man die InGame Makrobelegung durchführen. Eigentlich eine praktische Idee, aber im harten Gefecht ist der Knopf dafür halt einfach zu schlecht gesetzt um diese schnell auszuführen.
Deswegen ist er schon etwas sinnlos, genau wie du sagtest 

Leider habe ich jetzt mit dem BlueTrack Sensor solch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das ist kein schlechtreden, sondern lediglich die Wiedergabe dieser Erfahrungen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Kann man die Maus eigentlich auch nur mit Kabel und ohne Akku benutzen?

Überträgt das Kabel nur den Strom oder dann auch das Signal? Also ist die X8 wie die Mamba eine Hybrid Maus?


----------



## reis (27. Mai 2009)

Kann man auch ohne Akku spielen  bzw. mit Kabel oder beides.


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Mai 2009)

Ja aber ist das Kabel nur für den Akku da oder wird das Signal dann auch über das Kabel gelenkt?

D.h. ist dann die Signalübertragung weiter wireless und man hat nur ein Kabel damit man sich das Gewicht des Akkus spart?!

Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Bullveyr (27. Mai 2009)

läuft immer wireless, das Kabel dient nur der Stromzufuhr


----------



## eVoX (27. Mai 2009)

Erst einmal ein Super Test, die Maus sollte ein Nachfolger meiner 3 Jahre alten MX518 werden, aber die ganzen Tests die ich gelesen habe sowie auch deinen, hab ich mich dazu entschieden die nicht zu kaufen, der Preis ist zu hoch für die gebotene miese Qualität, da kauf ich mir lieber wieder eine MX518.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Mai 2009)

Das Kabel dient lediglich zur Stromübertragung. Das Signal wird *immer *wireless übertragen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr zufällig Erfahrung mit dem Problem, dass die Funkfrequenz der Sidewinder, die gleiche ist wie bei der FritzBox?! Davon schonmal was gehört?


----------



## reis (27. Mai 2009)

Man kann aber das Aufladekabel dranstecken und den Akku raustun bzw. die Batterie.

Dann ist es eben wired aber das Signal wireless.

@WallaceXIV: Macht mich das Gewissen schlechter? Die Maus funktioniert was solls.


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Juni 2009)

Zitat aus der Chip: _"Testsieger" 04/2009 CHIP Online"
Die Sidewinder X8 verdient eindeutig den ersten Platz bei den Gamer-Mäusen. Das neue Modell verknüpft alte Stärken mit sehr guten neuen Ideen. Die Maus liegt gut in der Hand, ist absolut präzise und lässt sogar noch die Wahl, ob man sie gebunden oder kabellos nutzen will. Ideal für alle, die auch ohne Kabel spielen, aber in wichtigen Turnieren auf maximale Präzision nicht verzichten wollen._

Signal vllt doch über Kabel? Der MS Support meldet sich leider nicht.


----------



## reis (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke Signal läuft wireless....aber wenn man das Kabel ansteckt ist es theoretisch keins mehr.
Wenn ich den Akku raustu und es ans Kabel steck, isses "wired".
@Moddingfreax: Habe gehört, das Signal wird gestört, wenn man Handy oder UMTS Internet Handy in der Nähe von dem schwarzen Kasten hat, solls Störungen bringen.

Vielleicht ist es deswegen so unpräzise.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn Störungen auftreten, dürften sie nicht mehr auftreten wenn das Kabel dran ist, wenn doch wird das Signal per 2,4GHz übertragen.


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

Danke für den guten Test, hat mich dann vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt.! 
War als Kabelhasser doch schwer gefährdet,  aber zu dem Preis diese Quali und der komische "Sprungsensor" auch noch, da kann ich ja gleich bei der MX1100R bleiben........ok ok, wohl doch etwas übertrieben. 
Aber ne neue müsste dann wenigstens schon wirklich genau sein.


----------



## starchildx (31. August 2009)

@moddingfreax

hi,
erstmal danke für den super test. 

eine sache stört mich, entweder hast du ein montagsmodel erwischt oder du kannst die hand nichr ruhig  bewegen.
ich habe mir heute die maus gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden damit. ich kann horizontale und vertikale linien mit paint ziehen, ohne irgendwelche probleme oder "sprünge". vielleicht liegt es auch an den treibern. hab windows 7 32bit RC plus die aktuellen intellipoint 7 treiber.

die scharfen kannte am silbernen "spoiler" sind mir auch aufgefallen,
aber da ich zuvor 2 mal eine roccat kone hatte (wo das gehäuse echt sauschlecht zusammengebaut ist), stört mich das eher garnet.

mfg starchildx

EDIT: da fällt mir noch was zur oberfläche der maus ein. ich persönlich finde es gut dass sie "nur" aus plastik ist und nicht einen gummiüberzug hat wie die meisten anderen mäuse. meine roccat kone hatte immer recht schnell so hässlichhe abdrücke gehabt und meine alten logitech mäuse sahen richtig schlecht aus weil sich da eine gummischicht gelöst hat.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

Ich frag mich nur, was der Master-Chief auf der Verpackung zu suchen hat. Halo 1 und 2 für PC waren doch überhaupt nicht der Burner. Aber naja, typisch Microsoft halt.

Ansonsten wirklich guter Test, aber ich denke ich bleibe lieber bei meiner Logitech G5 refresh


----------



## Mr.Harper (11. Juni 2010)

Sorry, dass ich dieses alte Review nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich muss paar sachen klarstellen.

1. Bluetrack: Bluetrack ist nicht einfach ne blaue LED so wie bei optischer Maus, sondern ein Laser + blaue LED. Warum? Weil bei blauen licht die Wellenlängen anders sind und somit der Laser präziser wird.
2. Genauigkeit: Mein x8 ist wunderbar präzise. Zuck und Ruckelt nicht. Lediglich auf Stoffpads springt sie leicht. Also entweder ein Aluminium-, Hardplastik-, Silikonpad oder einfach garkeins
3. Kabel dient lediglich der Stromübertragung. Außerdem ist die Übertragungsrate extrem schnell, sodass es garnicht möglich ist, dass du den Verzug bemerkst.
4. Kanten: Da musst ich wirklich schmunzeln udn bin nochmal die ganze Maus abgegangen. Scharfe Kanten ahb ich nicht gefunden, lediglich die Kanten an der Unterseite der Maus sind nicht abgerundet. Wenn du die Maus die ganz 
lange mit der Kante aufm Kopf haust, dann könntest du dich natürlich verletzten, aber so ist es nicht möglich.
5. Makro aka schlecht erreichbare Tasten: Also Makro taste kann man wunderbar bedienen ohne die Hand von der MAus zu nehmen. einfach etwas mit der hand nach vorn runtschen (1-2cm). Die DPI-Tasten kann man ebenfalls ganz einfach mit dem Zeigefinger betätigen. 
Bitte nächstes mal besser informieren, sonst gutes Review.


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Juni 2010)

1. Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch, der Untergrund wird mit einer blauen LED beleuchtet, da ist nirgends eine VCSEL (Laser).
MS weißt sogar mehr oder weniger darauf hin, dass es im Prinzip das Gegenteil ist (Laser = kohärentes Licht, LED = inkohärent).

2. Du sagst es ja selbst, BlueTrack hat Präzisionsprobleme auf diversen Unterlagen, trotzdem ist die Anzahl der getesteten Unterlagen etwas gar mangelhaft. 

3. Stimmt, wobei es sich schwer testen lässt wie groß die Latenz tatsächlich ist.

4. Schön wenn du anscheinend weniger scharfe Kanten bei der X8 hast aber ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass es bei anderen trotzdem anders sein kann?
Hinweis, dass deine X8 in der Hinsicht in Ordnung ist, ist OK, deine Kritik nicht.

5. Wenn man den Griff ändern muss um eine Taste zu erreichen dann ist das nicht ergonomisch. Zudem hält nicht jeder die Maus gleich und es gibt natürlich auch sehr unterschiedliche Handgrößen.
Imho ist das aber für einen Macro Record Button sowieso eher irrelevant.

Bitte das nächste mal besser informieren, ansonsten gute Kritik.


----------



## Biosman (11. Juni 2010)

Das Grüngeschriebene ist von mir, hatte keine lust alles einzelnt zu Editieren^^



Bullveyr schrieb:


> 2. Du sagst es ja selbst, BlueTrack hat Präzisionsprobleme auf diversen Unterlagen, trotzdem ist die Anzahl der getesteten Unterlagen etwas gar mangelhaft.
> 
> Habe das Razer Mantis Control (Stoffpad) und geht wunderbar.
> 
> ...




BTW: zu der X8 Kann ich nur sagen das "ihr" euch am besten irgendwo in einem Fachhandel die Maus vorher in die hand nimmt. Wer vorher Jahrelang ne Logitech (Bei mir zuletzt ne Habu) hatte der muss sich erstmal arg daran gewöhnen. Es hat bei mir Tage gedauert bis ich das 100%ige Gefühl für die Maus hatte.

Jetzt aber finde ich es sehr angenehm. Wenn ich die MX518 von meiner Frau in die hand nehme finde ich die Logitech sogar total unergnomisch °_°

Die X8 ist auf jeden eine sehr gute maus, wenn man mit ihr klar kommt. Die ist sicherlich nicht für jeden etwas. Aber wenn hat man neben der Razer Mamba die Beste "Funk" Maus die es gibt.


----------



## Mr.Harper (11. Juni 2010)

@ Bullveyr: Touché  da hab ich mit dem Bluetrack nicht aufgepasst und bin über meine Unwissendheit und mein großes Mundwerk gestolpert. Du hast natürlich Recht. Bluetrack arbeitet auf der Basis von optischen Mäusen. Wer wissen will wie es genau funktioniert, hab ich hier nen Link.

zum 4. Punkt. Hatte jetzt schon mehrere x8 in der Hand. Eine in einem Kaufhaus, meine eigene und eine weitere in einem kleineren Elektroshop. Scharfe Kanten sind mir dabei nicht aufgefallen. Es ist eh unwahrscheinlich, dass Microsoft mäuse auf den Markt bringt, an denen man sich beim Gebrauch Schnittverletzungen zuziehen könnte. Außerdem werden die einzelnen Teile ja in den selben Formen gepresst. 
Nungut ich will mich jetzt auch nich darüber streiten, ich finde es nur unrealistisch und ist vielleicht wie Biosman schon gesagt hat, gefühlssache.

Trotzdem danke für die Kritik  Man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Kcop (11. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mal eine Nachfrage von mir zur Maus, da ich momentan vor der Entscheidung Sidewinder X8 oder Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn (oder, oder, oder) stehe.

Ich hatte die Sidewinder schon in der Hand, finde die Ergonomie auch recht okay, bin aber dur 2 Dinge verunsichert:

1. Die obere Daumentaste hatte bei dem Modell, welches ich in der Hand hielt so gut wie keinen wahrzunehmenden Druckpunkt. Nun weiß ich nicht inwiefern das an dem speziellen von mir besichtigten Modell liegt oder ein generelles Problem der Sidewinder darstellt. Jedenfalls wäre das bei der Bedienung für mich schon sehr störend.

2. Die hier (und teils auch anderswo) berichteten Probleme mit dem Laser. Ich spiele momentan auf einem exactMat von Razer (wird eventuell durch ein Razer Vespula ersetzt) und für mich wäre es schon essentiell, dass die Maus eine fehlerfreie und völlig genaue Abtastung bietet.

Leider ist meine allgemeine Begeisterung für die Sidewinder (aufgrund dessen, dass sie kabellos ist und auch sonst recht gute Werte auf dem Datenblatt aufweist) durch diese 2 Punkte etwas gedämpft und ich bin nun bei der Kaufentscheidung doch wieder recht verunsichert.

Für Berichte über eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der zwei Punkte würde ich euch danken.

MfG
Kcop


----------



## Bullveyr (12. Juni 2010)

Das Rotgeschriebene ist von mir damit es schön bunt ist. 



Biosman schrieb:


> Das Grüngeschriebene ist von mir, hatte keine lust alles einzelnt zu Editieren^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr.Harper schrieb:


> @ Bullveyr: Touché  da hab ich mit dem Bluetrack nicht aufgepasst und bin über meine Unwissendheit und mein großes Mundwerk gestolpert. Du hast natürlich Recht. Bluetrack arbeitet auf der Basis von optischen Mäusen. Wer wissen will wie es genau funktioniert, hab ich hier nen Link.


 

Den Link finde ich übrigens informativer.


----------



## Kcop (15. Juni 2010)

Ach kommt Leute, es wird sich doch wohl wer finden lassen der meine 2 Punkte klären kann 

MfG
Kcop


----------



## shiwa77 (16. Juni 2010)

Kcop schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute, es wird sich doch wohl wer finden lassen der meine 2 Punkte klären kann
> 
> MfG
> Kcop


Habe meine X8 jetzt ca. 3 Monate und denke schon, dass ich dir dazu was sagen kann.
zu 1:
Also bei mir hat sie einen Druckpunkt. Es macht aber schon sehr einen Unterschied, wie du die Taste drückst. Also ob mit dem vorderen Teil des Daumen oder mit dem Gelenkbereich. Bei letzterem kommt es bei mir manchmal vor, das ich drücke, aber nichts passiert.

zu 2:
Also ich konnte bisher keine Ungenauigkeit feststellen. Nutze ein billiges Mauspad von CHOIIX in weiß (gab es umsonst beim CM-Stand auf der Cebit).


----------

